# Jeff's QUE Sauce Recipe



## brunomax (May 20, 2008)

Bought Jeff's rub and sauce recipe last week. Using the rub for the first time right now smoking an 8 LB. butt. Looks and smells awesome. I have tried the barbecue sauce earlier this week and really love the flavor, however it was a little to thick for my finishing sauce preference so I added a little, maybe a quarter cup of apple cider vinegar. Just my opinion but I think this kicked it up a notch and took it over the top as far as my tastes go. WOW!
  Did I commit a major sin by messing with the recipe??? I really love it and probably will never by sauce again.  Thank You Jeff.


----------



## richtee (May 20, 2008)

Modify as you see/taste fit. As with ANY recipe.  No holy grails in the cooking world IMHO.


----------



## placebo (May 20, 2008)

Sounds like your trying to use his BBQ sauce as a finishing sauce. Perhaps you havn't seen the finishing sauce thread which I'm sure is more what your after: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=2529

This is what gives the PP its wonderful tang! I will still add a little BBQ sauce, even after applying finishing sauce, then mix for great flavor layered PP sammies!


----------



## chargrilled (May 20, 2008)

Heck no, he even tells ya in the recipe to mix it up a bit to suit your likin.  I havent touched his rub as I used it this weekend and was knock off my feet!


----------



## walking dude (May 20, 2008)

with Jeff's rub, i added 2 Tbls. of "FRESHLY" ground c u m i n


----------



## 1chaos52 (May 20, 2008)

I have made his sauce three times since buying it and have modified it twice. The recipe as stated is incredible, but I have adjusted it a few timed for different flavors on different things. 

I have not tried cider vinegar yet, but adding a 1/4 cup of whiskey made this recipe really incredible. It deepened the flavor a lot and made the black pepper stand out a bit more. 

I also tried it using a garlic hot sauce instead of the tabasco and in a slightly higher volume. It made it very nice and spicy and we used it on chicken so it was almost like eating hot wings.


----------



## brunomax (May 20, 2008)

Now why didn't I think of adding a shot of bourbon to the sauce?? I'll bet that would be mighty tasty. I'll try it on the next batch. Since I'm thinking of bourbon now I might as well go have a shot or a half dozen!! Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## 1chaos52 (May 20, 2008)

No problem. It really makes for an interesting flavor. When I did it I did not have any bourbon in the house, so I ended up using (and don't kill me for using such good whiskey for cooking) a little bit of Bushmills. I have made other sauces using bourbon and those always come out pretty tasty


----------



## keith54 (May 20, 2008)

I'm going on vacation next week to No Cal and I'm off work on Thursday, so I'll get another smoke in b4 vacation. After reading some of the post here I'll add some bourbon to the sauce. This will be my first time q'n with Jeff's sauce. Recipe looks a little peppery,any recommendations from anyone here about cutting down on the amount of black pepper?

keith54


----------



## richtee (May 20, 2008)

Yeah...just cut it down  LOL!  Seriously... that's all ya got to do. I would also cut some sugar if you plan on using it during a cook as well.


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 20, 2008)

Nice!!  Cumin has such a great flavor,  I have it in my rub but didn't think to add it to my sauce.


----------



## brunomax (May 20, 2008)

The recipe does seem a little peppery but really is not. When you make it and then taste it by itself you might think it to be a little warm but once combining it with your choice of meats it really works quite nicely.   Also if you don't like a lot of pepper just cut back a little to suit your taste.


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 20, 2008)

I hate black pepper so omitted it completely.


----------



## keith54 (May 20, 2008)

I'll cut a little of the pepper out...that'll make the misses happy. Then I can adjust it either way in the next smoke. Thanks everyone for your input...that includes you richtee.lol

keith54


----------



## qstick777 (May 23, 2008)

Personally, I wasn't a big fan of the sauce.  I served it with some boston butt and brisket I made for Easter.  Other people didn't really seem too thrilled about it either.  I didn't get any negative responses, but none of the "OMG, this is the best sauce I've ever had!" that you would expect from the sales write up!

No offense to Jeff.  It is a good sauce, but I didn't find anything special from the other sauces I found for free on the web.  I will agree that its probably better than most of the stuff you can buy on the shelf.

I think it's probably because I'm not a big fan of ketchup based sauces.

I'll try some the other suggestions (bourbon, whiskey, less pepper, etc) to see if it helps.  I think it might be good for chicken or finishing up ribs on the grill.

** note:  no offense.  As a newbie to the forum, I hope I'm not committing some sort of blasphemy!


----------



## flash (May 23, 2008)

My wife thought it was a little too sweet for her taste and so I added alittle more vinegar, cayenne and chili powder. We were trying to get a flavor similar to a South Florida favorite called Blue Front. Since that time I was able to try Dewey's Dirt Road Bar-b-Q sauce. It is made by a friend of mind and when heated, it taste very similar to Blue Front, so I have left Jeff's Sauce as my sweeter sauce, Dewey's for more of a vinegar flavor and I still have a Carolina Mustard Sauce to try. I have all three of our flavors covered now. I rarely buy sauce from stores anymore, bar what I need to add to some of the recipes.


----------



## navionjim (May 23, 2008)

I've made it four times now and found that different brands of Ketchup made a big difference too, Heinz was the best and Cattleman's took forever to cook the Ketchup taste off of it. The best result came from separating the juice from the brisket pan and adding that to the sauce, I think Rich said he does that too. It was awesome and I'm going to do another brisket this weekend just so I can get the juice to make another batch!
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (May 23, 2008)

Yep... add some juice back into the sauce. If ya keep the vinegar content high enough, it'll keep for a month anyhow. Or- in a pinch, use beef or chicken bullion.


----------



## jmcrabb (Jun 14, 2008)

I just bought the recipes through the e-course - will I get them in an email?  There were no instructions on how to retrieve it.

Jim


----------



## erain (Jun 14, 2008)

you will recieve a link thru email. great rub and great sauce. best thing about them you can tweak to your likings!!!


----------



## jmcrabb (Jun 14, 2008)

oh man, I can't wait!


----------



## jmcrabb (Jun 16, 2008)

Got an email from Jeff today - it didn't automatically send me a link for some reason, or it got blocked somewhere along the way.  Anyhow, I'm working on it now, finding the same as some of you that it takes a while to cook the ketchup taste out of it.  How long do most of you let it simmer before it's gone?

Jim


----------

